# Carrickalinga, SA



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Just came back from subject place. Spent 4 days down there without my yak. However, I have finally found out where the reef is and am hoping to go down again in the very near future. Anybody interested?

The reef is at 35 25'.80"S 138 18'49.00"E (sorry don't know how to get a degree sign on this darn thing.)

The property that I have my caravan on is about 1K from the launch site to get to the reef. If over a weekend I can sleep one in my caravan and there is plenty of room to put up a tent.

Could be a good trip or a wash out. My neighbor tells me that there are KG's, salmon and the occassional snapper off the back of the reef.

Give me a hoy if your interested and we can organized a weekend down there.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Ant: Why not join me - You are coming over soon ar'nt you? Or have I missed the dates?


----------

